# Huge Ruby Red Spilo On Youtube



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I hope my RRS gets that big, probably going to take a while though...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a beautiful fish...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I like its shape...and those red eyes


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice rrs, still keeps the color at that size.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

jp80911 said:


> nice rrs, still keeps the color at that size.


yea...very nice lookin fish


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thats a big one, say anywhere how big? 
I'd love to get one of those some day. Its the color that gets me...I keep bouncing back and forth between getting a RRS or solo Piraya.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Lifer374 said:


> Thats a big one, *say anywhere how big?*
> I'd love to get one of those some day. Its the color that gets me...I keep bouncing back and forth between getting a RRS or solo Piraya.


22cm = 8,6"


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What's the maximum size for these guys ?


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

spilopleura know this, is precisely an Italian friend of Cagliari (Sardinia) is a 22cm spilo really big.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

mines about 5 inches and he doesnt seem like he is growing much :/


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice kick ass RRS!...He rocks like a DIO concert!!!....


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

He's just under 9".


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Fish!!!


----------

